# Best for white



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

What would be best glaze and wax to give white a great show car look / finish ? or any other procedure !
Its to go on a 23 y/o BMW


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

machine polishing will give the 'best' results usually..


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Some Swissvax


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If single stage paint you cannot go far wrong with Megs No7 glaze and any wax you fancy


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

if its single stage then a good oily glaze like megs no 7, or megs hand glaze which is like 7 in looks but lasts longer and a oily wax like vics red or pinnacle sov or a dodo. As Kev said machine polish it first


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

For white paint I would suggest a sealant / coating as it gives s crisper, sharper finish. Take a look at Gyeon Can Coat it gives great shine and gloss and it's easy to maintain.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> machine polishing will give the 'best' results usually..


Aye Aye Kev ?? read the Q ! :lol: (I've done that) 
Thanks for all your advice (so far) I think blueberry has given a more "acurate" answer :thumb:

Its products I'm looking for - not methods
I'm looking for a really deep wet look - something, that when you look at it, you could almost dive into it !!


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

Prima Amigo (glaze) and then Victoria wax Concours. Some web search. http://www.r32oc.com/topic/49071-car-wax/


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

chefy said:


> Aye Aye Kev ?? read the Q ! :lol: (I've done that)
> 
> Thanks for all your advice (so far) I think blueberry has given a more "acurate" answer :thumb:
> 
> ...


You'll get that with Can Coat


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

For white? The best by a long way IMO is the werkstat acrylic kit :thumb:

So easy to apply and such a great finish!

This is werkstat acrylic applied to my old solid white Audi A4 -



















More pics here -
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272166


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

If you can get hold of it now


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> If you can get hold of it now


discontinued?


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

spenstar said:


> Prima Amigo (glaze) and then Victoria wax Concours. Some web search. http://www.r32oc.com/topic/49071-car-wax/


I
That looks amazing :thumb: you almost dive in there, just what I want, but is Prima Amigo ok on white ? I have asked that on here before tbh !

Bristle Hound, wher can I get some werkstat ? Audi looks great too :thumb:


----------



## MickHen (Dec 14, 2013)

Werkstat is sold by Polished Bliss, but their website states a rather dubious message of not having any stock for the rest of the year.
Besides Werkstat the sealants and coatings from Gyeon or Sonax give a great glassy look.

However _please_ remember that *every* photo posted in this tread shows paint that has undoubtedly been machine polished, so even though you only asked for advice on LSP's don't expect similar results without the full works as prep!


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Swissvax crystal rock


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Fastidious (Oct 30, 2014)

Im following this thread, but why is there a pic of an old guy lol


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

MickHen said:


> Werkstat is sold by Polished Bliss, but their website states a rather dubious message of not having any stock for the rest of the year.
> Besides Werkstat the sealants and coatings from Gyeon or Sonax give a great glassy look.
> 
> However _please_ remember that *every* photo posted in this tread shows paint that has undoubtedly been machine polished, so even though you only asked for advice on LSP's don't expect similar results without the full works as prep!


Well thanks mick !! I'm well aware about prep  it is NOT what I am asking !


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine ain't been machine polished ain't even been hand polished  just waxed


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

Its all in the prep any wax will do wax is a protector not a Finnish enhancer


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I love Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish on white gives really crisp finish. Finish is great as is, but if I was going to top it off I would go for a sealant on white for a crisp sharp look or a carnuba based wax for a warmer finish...


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Werkstatt Prime applied by DA to cleanse and to put a good base down on the paint:










And finished with 2 coats of Angelwax Ti-22 sealant and Angelwax Guardian:


----------



## Fastidious (Oct 30, 2014)

looks awesome!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

bigmac3161 said:


> Mine ain't been machine polished ain't even been hand polished  just waxed


Just think how good it would look if it was polished 😃


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

derbigofast said:


> Its all in the prep any wax will do wax is a protector not a Finnish enhancer


theres many photos on here proving there is. vic red and collinite 845 looks are totally different :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Lime prime and diamond White will give a super wet finish, the oils in the LP really add to the wow factor. 
Gonz.


----------



## Fastidious (Oct 30, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Lime prime and diamond White will give a super wet finish, the oils in the LP really add to the wow factor.
> Gonz.


Please can you elaborate on that post,

I have just looked at Lime Prime and im guessing that would replace my AG SRP??

is Diamond white an alternative to lime prime, or are you saying put Diamond white ontop of Lime Prime?? Im unsure what diamon white actually is and how it would fit in.

Im thinking Lime Prime then my wax (ape winter) or FK1000p sealant when i get it?????

Thank you.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Diamond white is a wax, Lime prime is a polish.
Gonz meant for you to use LP as a polish then add Diamond white as the LSP, indicating the combo will give a superb finish.


----------



## Fastidious (Oct 30, 2014)

67 Mustang said:


> Diamond white is a wax, Lime prime is a polish.
> Gonz meant for you to use LP as a polish then add Diamond white as the LSP, indicating the combo will give a superb finish.


Happy days, thank you!


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

derbigofast said:


> Its all in the prep any wax will do wax is a protector not a Finnish enhancer


Hey derbigofast  I AM NOT asking about prep !!! did you read my last reply only 1 above yours ? replying to someone else saying "its all in the prep" !!
Look at some of my threads - if you can, XJS and BMW E30 318is to name a couple.
I am just enquiring re "wettest mirror finish on white" as I want to show the car next year.

Thanks to all tho, a few good combos mentioned :thumb:
I'll have to read some posts on some of these products.

I will not be doing this until the spring tho, so plenty of time, just want some ideas, and I can get them on my christmas list .
I have just given it a coat of Colli 476 for the winter, was gona post a pic, but photobucket down at the mo !


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

gtechniq c1 followed by exo


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I believe there can be a difference in the looks obtained from different LSPs and too me (and maybe just me) when I use a sealant based product like NXT2 or Super resin Polish I get a very clean fresh sharp look. However if I use Zymol Titanium, P21s or other carnuaba based wax it's a warmer look. Some products also seem to darken the paint more than others. As I say it could just be me. 

Try a few different products and see what you think it's all part of the fun and why we are on this great site.:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Bump for Chefy after a tidy up, sorry for any delay, please contact me next time if you have an issue :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

bigmac3161 said:


> Some Swissvax


That does look good, what prep ?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

ive thought about using bodyguard on our white mini but the only thing that's putting me off is when I put bodyguard on my car it seemed to darken the paint and don't want the mini to look off-white. ive only ever used SRP on the mini and it looks a cold blueish white and tbh it suits the car and don't really want it looking different.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Shaun said:


> That does look good, what prep ?


None straight from dealership paint in perfect condition bar 2 small swirlls on door quick hand polish of that section, then gtechniq C1 and 3 staggered layers of crystal rock for that extra bit of bling


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Thank Shaun :thumb: glad to see this back - Happy Days 
I look forward to more replies.


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

On VAG paint use the Werkstat process. Prime, Jet and Gloss, as a nano package.

Otherwise, whack 3 cured coats of Werkstat prime, or g-Teq or similar, then hand apply Chemical Guys White Wax. It'll pop that white big time. Used it on my last car....a white Audi. Same paint. Your VW has better lines to it will have an even sharper edge.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

TheMaestro said:


> On VAG paint use the Werkstat process. Prime, Jet and Gloss, as a nano package.
> 
> Otherwise, whack 3 cured coats of Werkstat prime, or g-Teq or similar, then hand apply Chemical Guys White Wax. It'll pop that white big time. Used it on my last car....a white Audi. Same paint. Your VW has better lines to it will have an even sharper edge.


polished bliss haven't got the werkstat in stock ? is it just they have sold out or discontinued.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Werkstat is not going to be back in stock anytime soon, if ever. The company are reorganising.


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

Interesting. I was talking to P-Bliss on Friday about any other recommendations for a metal sealant. Sounds odd, bare with me lol.

I swear by Werkstat rNge on VAG whites! But, I still have some even though I no longer have a white audi. However, "Prime" is a fantastic sealant for exhaust tips or metal per-se. The guy still pumped it as a great sealant, bought it with nothing out of stock, and said nothing of discontinuation.

What happened in the last two days?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

This has been general knowledge for the last few weeks. I haven't looked so I'm not sure but maybe it's the kits that are out of stock?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

1 word...
Zaino!


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

mr.t said:


> 1 word...
> Zaino!


Zaino, you're not the first to say that to me but you've tipped the balance.

Will give it go

:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll throw another at you Gyeon Can Coat - beats Werkstat on white for me.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

TheMaestro said:


> Zaino, you're not the first to say that to me but you've tipped the balance.
> 
> Will give it go
> 
> :thumb:


I dint think much of the zaino lot of faff for nothing special imo....


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Polish it if you wanna up the reflectivity/gloss levels...it's all in the prep


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Polish it if you wanna up the reflectivity/gloss levels...it's all in the prep


Put your tin hat on DJ


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> :lol:


And then keep it on tomorrow night...:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Aww gawd, yeah


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

TheMaestro said:


> Interesting. I was talking to P-Bliss on Friday about any other recommendations for a metal sealant. Sounds odd, bare with me lol.
> 
> I swear by Werkstat rNge on VAG whites! But, I still have some even though I no longer have a white audi. However, "Prime" is a fantastic sealant for exhaust tips or metal per-se. The guy still pumped it as a great sealant, bought it with nothing out of stock, and said nothing of discontinuation.
> 
> What happened in the last two days?


...and today I receive an email from PB that Werkstat is no more lol. Carlack instead?

Ere we go, more 'suck it n see' testing.


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

The Carlack range

http://http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2014/11/introducing-the-carlack-range/?utm_source=Polished+Bliss+-+News+Blast+Service&utm_campaign=44972ce564-Polished_Bliss_Latest_News_Blast_2014_11_19&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_037e797cc9-44972ce564-79471877


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

TheMaestro said:


> Interesting. I was talking to P-Bliss on Friday about any other recommendations for a metal sealant. Sounds odd, bare with me lol.
> 
> I swear by Werkstat rNge on VAG whites! But, I still have some even though I no longer have a white audi. However, "Prime" is a fantastic sealant for exhaust tips or metal per-se. The guy still pumped it as a great sealant, bought it with nothing out of stock, and said nothing of discontinuation.
> 
> What happened in the last two days?


Is Prime also a sealant? I bought some 2 days ago thinking it was a paint cleaner?


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

golftdi said:


> Is Prime also a sealant? I bought some 2 days ago thinking it was a paint cleaner?


It's considered to be both, but Werkstat Jet is a pure sealant. Nano combination, Prime, Jett, then Gloss.

I've found it a great combination for hard whites or blacks.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

golftdi said:


> Is Prime also a sealant? I bought some 2 days ago thinking it was a paint cleaner?


ita an AIO :thumb:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

TheMaestro said:


> Interesting. I was talking to P-Bliss on Friday about any other recommendations for a metal sealant. Sounds odd, bare with me lol.
> 
> I swear by Werkstat rNge on VAG whites! But, I still have some even though I no longer have a white audi. However, "Prime" is a fantastic sealant for exhaust tips or metal per-se. The guy still pumped it as a great sealant, bought it with nothing out of stock, and said nothing of discontinuation.
> 
> What happened in the last two days?


Fancy selling the werkstatt stuff mate, I was hoping to buy some of this for my white Scirocco but just missed out as I believe t's no longer avaiilable anywhere now.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

dstill said:


> Fancy selling the werkstatt stuff mate, I was hoping to buy some of this for my white Scirocco but just missed out as I believe t's no longer avaiilable anywhere now.


carlack is just as good and dilute the sealant 50/50 with water then same as jet:thumb:


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

dstill said:


> Fancy selling the werkstatt stuff mate, I was hoping to buy some of this for my white Scirocco but just missed out as I believe t's no longer avaiilable anywhere now.


Hiya,

As it seems to be the last of it, I wanna give this Carlack stuff a go first beforehand. Sorry if that sounds mean.

Product change/discontinuation. HATE IT! Lol

M


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> carlack is just as good and dilute the sealant 50/50 with water then same as jet:thumb:


Yes, I've ordered some of it...we'll see. But I trust PB not to throw us up a creek lol.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I still think Gyeon gives a better finish on white


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

TheMaestro said:


> It's considered to be both, but Werkstat Jet is a pure sealant. Nano combination, Prime, Jett, then Gloss.
> 
> I've found it a great combination for hard whites or blacks.





cheekymonkey said:


> ita an AIO :thumb:


Cheers. I did email Polished Bliss beforehand about which polish to use on a white car and he told me about the Prime


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> I still think Gyeon gives a better finish on white


Gyeon Prime or Prep?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

TheMaestro said:


> Gyeon Prime or Prep?


Prep is a paint cleaner - which you would use before applying Gyeon Prime or any of their other coatings.

The one I have used is Can Coat. It leaves a lovely gloss behind on white. Very impressed with it and easy to maintain.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

TheMaestro said:


> Hiya,
> 
> As it seems to be the last of it, I wanna give this Carlack stuff a go first beforehand. Sorry if that sounds mean.
> 
> ...


Hey mate that's no problem at all, I think I would do the same. Let me know how you get on with the Carlack as it would be 
interesting to see a comparison.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

dstill said:


> Hey mate that's no problem at all, I think I would do the same. Let me know how you get on with the Carlack as it would be
> interesting to see a comparison.


There's not no reviews on this carlack set yet the "werkstat replacement".


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> carlack is just as good and dilute the sealant 50/50 with water then same as jet:thumb:


Carlack long life, dilute it 1:1 ???


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

TheMaestro said:


> Carlack long life, dilute it 1:1 ???


yep thats right,


----------

